# Ecotech Radions



## RustyRocket (11 Feb 2016)

Hey guys I'm looking for advice on lighting options for my ADA 60-P. The Tank is 60cm x 30cm x 36cm I'm looking to go full high tech with CO2 and Tropica ferts.

I was thinking a used Radion so I can repurpose it for a nano reef if I decide to go dark.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2016)

Which Radion model? There's quite a few now.


----------



## alto (11 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> I was thinking a used Radion so I can repurpose it for a nano reef if I decide to go dark.


I'd use the  XR15 Freshwater for a planted tank ... which is not really recommended for reef - it's easy enough to swap out lens, not sure if you can swap out the LED puck to changeover from freshwater to reef, though Gen2 to Gen3 kits are available


----------



## RustyRocket (12 Feb 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Which Radion model? There's quite a few now.





alto said:


> I'd use the  XR15 Freshwater for a planted tank ... which is not really recommended for reef - it's easy enough to swap out lens, not sure if you can swap out the LED puck to changeover from freshwater to reef, though Gen2 to Gen3 kits are available



I'm looking towards a XR30W gen 2 pro or something along those lines, I can take the blue and UV off for the planted and have the reds, greens, yellows and whites kick in?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> I'm looking towards a XR30W gen 2 pro or something along those lines, I can take the blue and UV off for the planted and have the reds, greens, yellows and whites kick in?


Nice unit but overkill over a planted 60cm IMO. Obviously there's the controllablilty though, so if you don't mind spending the extra then it's good option. Personally I find the intense glitter lines a little off-putting but that's a matter of taste.


----------



## RustyRocket (12 Feb 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Nice unit but overkill over a planted 60cm IMO. Obviously there's the controllablilty though, so if you don't mind spending the extra then it's good option. Personally I find the intense glitter lines a little off-putting but that's a matter of taste.



Yeah good point, Ive seen that before. That disco light effects on reefs might be fine, but not sure about on a planted tank. 
If I place some diffusers around the lens would that work? literally like a couple of layers of semi translucent film taped to the puck lense maybe? 

Are there any alternatives LEDs which I can use as planted now, then reef later?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2016)

Yes, so many LED suitable for planted now. It's a buyers market. I've used TMC with good results over a 60cm.

George's TMC Signature


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> Are there any alternatives LEDs which I can use as planted now, then reef later?


The intensities & types of light are rather different, you'll definitely want a system which allows spectral control as well as intensity (note that altering intensity may alter spectra depending on build technology - Radion is subject to this issue) ... plants are quite good at adapting to use available light spectra but there may be qualitative effects, appearance of greens/reds etc will be different between planted tank specific LED & reef specialized LED

Information as supplied by Ecotech
XR15FW - you might enquire the actual emitters used


> *LEDs*
> Optimized  for Freshwater aquariums with 15 high-quality energy efficient LEDs covering the full light spectrum.
> 
> *• Neutral White: 5
> ...



XR15w Pro


> *LED CLUSTERS*
> 
> *MAX PAR:* 825
> 
> ...



Note that some companies suggest use of their reef designed lights for freshwater systems but I've not seen actual planted tank journals set up by the company or even sponsored by same ...


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Feb 2016)

The Kessil Tuna Sun is another option. There are several threads comparing it with the Radion, this is just one...http://www.ukaps.org/forum/conversations/a-little-info.58578/#message-101088


----------



## RustyRocket (13 Feb 2016)

Troi said:


> The Kessil Tuna Sun is another option. There are several threads comparing it with the Radion, this is just one...http://www.ukaps.org/forum/conversations/a-little-info.58578/#message-101088



Does the Kessil have the spectrum shift to make a blue ish like for reef? And it'll need a controller unlike the radions no?


----------



## Colinlp (13 Feb 2016)

A touch on the expensive side but how about an Orphek Atlantik V2.1B, available from UK Maine Lighting? Plenty enough photosynthetic lighting for a planted tank and turn up the blues and it's IMO the best reef light on the market for growing SPS coral. Controlled by an app on an android tablet


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> Does the Kessil have the spectrum shift to make a blue ish like for reef? And it'll need a controller unlike the radions no?


It does have a spectrum shift but not as far as required for marines...I can see where you're coming from but I think you're better off getting dedicated units specifically designed for each. Kessil do lights for marines as well.
Kessil do controllers but you can also use the onboard controls although their functionality is limited. 
It's down to preference I suppose, but IMO Radion has the edge in terms of functionality and price.


----------

